# I have it down to 2, well maybe 3 lol



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Our CCW approval letters showed up today in the mail so now I can not only purchase, but also carry once we go pick up the actual permits. I have pretty much narrowed my choices down to 2 Kimber models, but am having a hard time leaning either way. This gun will be an every day carry weapon, in addition to a lot of range shooting. With that parameter I have ruled out the Ultra size of any model because it does not fill my hand adequately enough to shoot large volumes comfortably.

The 2 models I am down to are the Pro carry II, or the Pro Crimson Carry II. I think these are essentially the same pistol other than the lazer on the crimson model. I can easily afford either pistol. The Pro Carry does not come with the white dot night sights which I like a lot, but I can get them installed at the dealer for $100. Is the lazer really worth the extra $ ? Although I do see some merit in the lazer, I mostly look upon it as a gimmick, or a shortcut to good marksmanship. For those of you who were initially ambivalent about the lazer did you come to appreciate it as time went by? Are you glad you got it? For those without a lazer do you wish you had gotten one?

And then today I find out that Kimber has the Super Carry II. I dont know much about it yet, but it is in the new Kimber catalogue & not on the Kimber website. It has the grip rounded off on the back, and is an aluminum frame. Looks like it might be worth putting into my mix, but I have no idea on what the price is.

Any thoughts on these 2 models, or the Super Carry if you know something about it?


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

TM - I have an Ultra Crimson Carry, and love it...except for the grip is not big enough. I wanted to get a Baby Kimber to get a Kimber in all three sizes (I have a Tactical Custom and Eclipse Pro as well), but after getting it I realized that I should've stuck with the Pro Size. I have an Eclipse in that size and love the gun, and the size fits my big hands better. Small Kimber = great for carry, but not that enjoyable to shoot volume with. 

I like the CT grips as well, make sure you know how to shoot without them first. Another thing to consider if you are going to be shooting a lot in addition to the models without the night sights: the Crimson Carry Models and some other Kimber models do not come with frontstrap checkering, which I prefer. I guess there is a give and a take with everything...but I would reccomend the laser grips if you think it's a good idea.

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

kevinm783 said:


> TM - I have an Ultra Crimson Carry, and love it...except for the grip is not big enough. I wanted to get a Baby Kimber to get a Kimber in all three sizes (I have a Tactical Custom and Eclipse Pro as well), but after getting it I realized that I should've stuck with the Pro Size. I have an Eclipse in that size and love the gun, and the size fits my big hands better. Small Kimber = great for carry, but not that enjoyable to shoot volume with.
> 
> I like the CT grips as well, make sure you know how to shoot without them first. Another thing to consider if you are going to be shooting a lot in addition to the models without the night sights: the Crimson Carry Models and some other Kimber models do not come with frontstrap checkering, which I prefer. I guess there is a give and a take with everything...but I would reccomend the laser grips if you think it's a good idea.
> 
> Good luck in your quest!


Gonna show my inexperience here- what is the negative to no front strap checkering?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I would spend the extra money and get the Pro Crimson Carry. The CT laser is worth it.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I have been wanting to get the crimson carry myself. Its a damn nice gun although it does come at a higher price than most


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought and carry the Kimber Pro carry II










After buying it, I turned it into the Pro Crimson Carry II by adding the Crimson Trace Laser Grips.

I love this gun, and have now added CT laser grips to 4 of my guns.

The laser grips are that good.

:smt1099


----------

